# Must replace crappy Bose speakers



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

My dad has a home theater system attached to his computer, an old Bose Lifestyle... 5? 8? 12? not positive, it's cannibalized from multiple setups. and although the setup is okay, it's far from being really good.

My first question is, being that his setup is on his computer desk, how good of quality can it really get? I mean, are there gonna be major problems with reflections/refractions to the point where good sound is gonna be impossible? Or are the reflections off of a flat surface not as big of an issue as the refractions off a sharp edge? Also, the speakers are currently only a few feet away from the seat, not exactly further than the speakers in a car. However, you are centered between them.

Anway, when going to build a box, what sort of box design seems pretty good? I liked this one

http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/download/Humble Homemade Hifi_Mezzo Galactica_copy.pdf

But I have seen so many people recommend horns and waveguides that I'm not positive what to make. I've been told that's the solution to prevent beaming and to make ultra-efficient speakers, but I've also read many times that it's not easy to pull off, or it requires a large room, or that you have to sit in the exact right position or something.

So, what sorta design might work best here? I kinda like the first one just cause it looks cool, in which case if that's the consensus I have some ideas how to go about it, but might have questions on some of the specifics (like whether or not to smooth out the inside of the box or leave it like it's seen in the pics)

Thanks for the input!


----------

